# Tangled - warning!



## Banana Girl (Aug 9, 2005)

Hiya - apologies if this has been posted elsewhere, am posting from phone so hard to navigate!

Anyhow, just got back from seeing Tangled with my DD. 
We are still in adoption process so DD is BC-
Nevertheless I felt that this was a film I would be very uncomfortable watching with an adopted child.  

true to the fairy tale Rapunzel is stolen and brought up by a woman she believes to be her real mother. 
The thing about the Disney version is this pretend mother isn't a witch and her "evil" is very very subtle-
She talks like any over protective mother "I'm only trying to keep you safe" and "please will you just do what I ask!" 
Whilst its obvious to the adults that she is manipulative it could be misinterpreted by kids as just a naggy mum. 
My DD - who is getting her head round the adoption process- said "Oh she's being evil because she's not Rapunzels real Mummy"

Hard to convey my feelings in a post, but wanted you guys to exercise caution before taking an adopted child along. Xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

thanks for the heads up..we dont do films yet and esp not Disney ones but there will come a time I'm sure..its another to pt on my list of no-no's!
cheers
kj x


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Thankyou so much for posting and warning us about this, we were planning on going - wont be now though


----------



## dawny36 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi,

Me and my AD went to watch this and we both loved it! she is 4y 3months and knows she is adopted, maybe for older child it may raise some issues, We watch all the disney ones because she loves princesses as all little girls do.

Dawny


----------

